# General > Business >  Is It Crunch Time For Car Parking? Special Meeting Of Environment, Development And In

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*Is It Crunch Time For Car Parking? Special Meeting Of Environment, Development And Infrastructure Committee*


A special meeting of the Environment, Development and Infrastructure Committee of Highland council has been called for Thursday 24th October 2019 at 10.30am in council chambers in Inverness.   The only agenda item is off street parking but as of today (Sunday 20 October 2019) the paper has still to be published on the web page - https://bit.ly/33GiUBc  The Redesign Board of Highland council have already considered parking in great detail and paper was considered on 1 May 2019 and provides all the information that is possibly to be considered on Thursday 24th October 2019.   [Read Full Article]

----------

